
Ask HN: What are some good mobile SDKs (Android and iOS)? - philippnagel
I need design inspiration.
======
neospice
In no particular order:

Stripe. React Native. Firebase.

------
Azuki
My English is poor , Sorry

In iOS platform , XCode is best. XCode is developed by Apple .so Apple
optimise it several years.

In Android platform . There are various choices. Android Studio ,You can try
it .

If you can use others languages fluently. E.g Node.js ,It have lots of frames
can work on Android & iOS platforms .

In my opinion ,i don't think any SDK is best. I think the best SDK are what
your use best.

By the way , design inspriation, I can't help you , But you can find them
anywhere. Before you write your the first line of code, You should consider
twice . 1) Who will use my App 2) Worth of my App 3) Features of my App

This is my first port.the typesetting is poor , Sorry

